# Tottenham f'ing Hotspur



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well well well, as a season ticket holder of 15 years of so, i suppose yet another false dawn should have come as no surprise at all, but this one is a real hum-dinger.

Just for once there is another team in the Premiership that are more of a laughing-stock than us (Newcastle), but can we stay out of trouble and quietly get on with it, like f'uck we can!

Look at Aston Villa. Thay have the manager that I said years ago Spurs needed, but oh no, O'Neil was far to savvy to accept Spurs's overtures when he was approached at the time of the Santini debacle because he didnt want to work under a 'Director of Football'. And there my friends, lies the problem. Look at Villa now, a good squad, a great team who understand what they are doing and how they are to operate, and quietly going about their business improving & improving. The way they handled the Gareth Barry situation (and indeed the way he has responded to not being able to go) has been a real masterclass to of professionalism.

I mean, I understand why clubs want to run the buying & sellling of players - so that its not manager specific - i.e. so they call managers '1st team coach' and sack them and appoint them at will without having to rebuild teams but look at Manyoo and the Arse (who I respect and have no real animosity towards except on derby days!). Do you really think anyome tells Fergie or Wenger who they can or cannot buy?

And when you leave it to the suits you end up with total mismanagement and fu'k ups that leave you with Darren Bent ONLY supported by one half of a Rssian double act they failed to ensure they got. The mere fact that Gus Poyet admits openll that Bent & Pavlyuchenko can't play together just says it all! They knew Berba would go one way or the other and I applaud them for sticking to their guns for the extra £3m, but most fans dont really care about the money. I mean since when did a good bank balance score 20+ goals a season or stave off relegation?.

I mean, to fail to get Arshavin in itself is a disgrace in the circumstances, and to say after the transfer window shut "We were unlucky we were two minutes away from a major signing up front" is a total embarassment, tanatamout to an admission of utter cluelessness.

And where is the scouting. How come the likes of Wigan can unearth players like Zaki for £5m but Spurs are so hopless that they cant even manage to ensure they get a well known player?

Would Robbie Keane have gone if we'd said no to Liverpool? That guy is an brilliant and excessively hardworking player who in my opinion Spurs miss far more than Berba. Ok, he's not scored yet for Liverpool but then he's never hit the net much in the early part of a season and its the work rate and unselfish play that make him so good and made him the fulchrum of the side, the 'cultural leader' to borrow one of Sven's phrases.

And why sell Malbranque (easily Champions league standard player, a fighter and a hard worker), Chimbonda (bit of a tosser but a good player none the less) and Tainio (good squad player, very versatile, hard working and plenty of 'bite') to Sunderland. Did we need the money? No. Were there replacements in hand of a better quality? No. Were these decisions that a proper manager in charge of buying and selling would have made? I doubt it. Are the transfer dealings the mark of any sort of master plan or joined up thinking? Definately not.

As far as I can see, we have sold unwisely and with poor timing and our purchases have been weak and haphazzard, not to mention ineffective. As a result Spurs are left floundering with no heart in the team, no steel, no bite and no clue with a rag-tag bag of players and a manager who has to deal with a group of players that he didnt ask for, who dont have the tools and with whom he cannot surely adequately communicate. They are confused in games because Ramos cant work out what his best 11 is and he is having to make it up as he goes along. Its not uncommon right now to see Spurs play 3 different systems in one game. Its all over the place.

I hate to say this, but I think Spurs are serious candidates to go down, unless something miraculous happens in the new year transfer window. Until then, I think the best we can hope for is to stay in touch with the others at the bottom so we arent too far behind to recover from a disasterous 1st 1/2 of the season. I appreciate sometimes a club needs to tak a step back before going forwards but Spurs are ripped apart. The team simply does not have the tools for a relegation fight. They can't grind out a result, they cant fight theor way out of trouble.

Its gonna be a long hard season.

I for one will be reviving a chant not heard since the George Graham days and wich I never tought I'd hear again....

"Tottenham, we want our Tottenham back, we want our Tottenham back"


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

And you're gonna lose to Hull City in a few days... :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

prt225TT said:


> And you're gonna lose to Hull City in a few days... :lol: :lol:


I know, I know. Hull are an absolute revelation. What they did to the Arse last weekend we can only dream of!

Doesnt Nick Barmby still play at Hull. If he get's on the picth back him to score.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Liverpool won tonight. Oh yeah, Keane scored too.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Can we have Darren back then?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> And where is the scouting. How come the likes of Wigan can unearth players like Zaki for £5m but Spurs are so hopless that they cant even manage to ensure they get a well known player?
> [/size]


On the other hand, it was you who - before any of the other big clubs - recognised the potential of Berbatov.

I'm a Liverpool fan (so thanks for Keane  ), but it's sad to see Spurs where they are right now. A good mate of mine is a season ticket holder and I went along with him to the 1st leg of the tie against Krakow. I've been to White Hart Lane a few times and that's certainly the most disjointed, low confidence performance I've ever seen. There was just no-one in the centre to take hold of the game and glue things together, no understanding between the players.

No way will you stay down where you are though IMHO. This early in the season, the table's always misleading. A couple of wins and suddenly you're mid-table. Will Man U finish 11th, or Hull 6th? Don't think so.

Good luck later on!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

At least we have a reason for our problems, you are just sh*te


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> At least we have a reason for our problems, you are just sh*te


True, but at least we arent Northerners :-*


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ResB said:


> Liverpool won tonight. Oh yeah, Keane scored too.


Yeah I saw that and was genuinely pleased for him. Expect the goals to just keep coming from him now. Keane is an absolute quality footballer who has been very very underrated for a long time. I think now we'll see him get the recognition he deserves ( [smiley=bigcry.gif] )


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> Can we have Darren back then?


Sure, but you have to take that cod Dawson too! I tell you, Dawson started off really good but has just got worse and worse. Spurs just dont seem to know how to improve players at all. I mean look at the likes of Adel Tarabt and Younes Kaboul. Both have so much potential. but both wasted. Tarabt has disappered off the rader and Kaboul went to Posh, has been getting proper defensive coaching from Adams and is improving weekly.

Sad. Really sad.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try to tempt Hughes away from City ? Good luck with that one :roll:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Try to tempt Hughes away from City ? Good luck with that one :roll:


That story just made me really laugh, for the following reasons.....

If its true, you have to ask:-

1. Why TF would Hughes possibly think that Spurs are a better club to goto than Citeh right now, or indeed in the forseeable future given the funds now available to him?

2. Did Spurs learn nothing from the Jol/Ramos mess? They are doing the same and now putting Ramos in the same position as Jol was in.

3. Is Hughes supposed to have a magic wand or something? The club is in a mess, not of the managers making. Why would Hughes be any more capable of fashioning a silk purse out of the proverbial 'pig's ear' that is the Spurs squad than anyone else (other than he speaks the lingo)?

4. Is the mere fact that the board now wants rid of Ramos evidence the board are clueless and not competent. In looking for an alternative they impliedly accept that (possibly) getting rid of Jol was a mistake and (definately) that they got it wrong with appointing Ramos in the first place?

5. Are the board seeking to make a 'scapegoat' out of Ramos? Definately, in my opinion.

6. Do the board understand anything of the realities of life and football generally? I mean, these guys live in a dream-world if they think someone with Hughes' integrity and ambition would touch Spurs with a 40ft barge pole in the current circs. Its almost as laughable as imagining that Paul Ince would have been interested in givivng up his new job at Blackburn to go to Newcastle in their current prediacament.

I cant work out if I want Spurs to beat Hull tomorrow for the benefit of the short term problem, or to lose so as to bring the situation to a head. These are dark days for Spurs.


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Doesn't get any better does it ? At least no for Spurs :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > At least we have a reason for our problems, you are just sh*te
> ...


no you aren't cause you support spurs :lol: :lol: :lol: the only club that are worse than us :lol: :!:

being kind as NORTHERNERS are, we will let you have joke kinnear as caretaker manager, at least your players will understand him [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Spurs could be the next Leeds United [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> Spurs could be the next Leeds United [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Here's hoping :lol: :lol: ( that we're not)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> Spurs could be the next Leeds United [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever hear, what utter rubbish!!

Spurs have got no chance of ever getting anywhere near a Champions league semi-final! :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Spurs could be the next Leeds United [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Anymore gay players of ours that you would like to buy for a fortune ? That Shola Ameobi could be the answer to your dreams :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

That's what chairman/owners will do for you.Think they can run a company so a football clubs going to be a piece of p*ss yeh right.
Should of stuck with Martin Jol

From the 2008-09 season he began coaching Bundesliga club Hamburger SV and started well winning three of the first four games placing Hamburg at the top of the league standings for the first time since the 1999-2000 season.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> That's the most ridiculous thing I've ever hear, what utter rubbish!!
> 
> Spurs have got no chance of ever getting anywhere near a Champions league semi-final! :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

pas_55 said:


> That's what chairman/owners will do for you.Think they can run a company so a football clubs going to be a piece of p*ss yeh right.
> Should of stuck with Martin Jol
> 
> From the 2008-09 season he began coaching Bundesliga club Hamburger SV and started well winning three of the first four games placing Hamburg at the top of the league standings for the first time since the 1999-2000 season.


TBH, that was always my view. I thought Jol was a very good manager who the players actively wanted to play and perform for (save for Wankatov of course). It was always my view (and indeed the view of 80% of Spurs fan as far as i could tell at the time) that they should have stuck with Jol without messing him about and making his position untenable until the end of the season. Ok he got some subs wrong in one or two games that put a spanner in the works but that's a learning process, and I cant say that Ramos' record on team selection/subs has been blemish free at all, its just that it hasnt caused a prob in a high profile game yet.

Jol loved spurs and being the manager there and 'll never ever forget the dejected and upset figure of a decent man badly treated that i saw treading the sidelines on the night we were playing at home the Euro cup and he knew he was getting the sack. it was aweful and so very sad to see


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > Spurs could be the next Leeds United [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


any newcastle fan would have said the same at the start of the season and look whats happened so be careful it can happen to spurs toooooo    :lol: :lol: :lol:

and you are still below us and it looks like staying that way


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

skiwhiz said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Wondermikie said:
> ...


You missed my point, if you re-read my original post containing the line you quoted from me you'll see it it was a build up to a joke


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> You missed my point, if you re-read my original post containing the line you quoted from me you'll see SPURS ARE JUST A JOKE


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > You missed my point, if you re-read my original post containing the line you quoted from me you'll see SPURS ARE JUST A JOKE


I KNOW, I KNOW, I KNOW. [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

"TOTTENHAM, I WANT MY TOTTENHAM BACK"


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Did anyone see yesterday's PATHETIC performance againt Stoke?

I mean, well done to stoke, I thought they played pretty well and exposed Spurs for the mess thay are but that was just aweful.

Players all over the shop and not performing, no leadership, total disarray, no organisation, and seemingly no tactical nouse on how to change it coming from the bench.

As all the talk says today, only once have a team avoided relegation from this position before. But bear in mind, Robbie Keane left Coventry, they went down immediately. Robbi Keane left Leeds, they went down immediately, Robbie Keane leaves Spurs and we are already sinking. The omens are not good AT ALL. You let 2 talismen leave and dont replace them, you end up in the shyte. Was that not obvious enough?

Spurs are deeply fooked. Lump on Spurs to go down whilst you'll still get some odds worth punting on.

Dont get me wrong, I dont wanna see it, and I'm not trying to be a doom & gloom merchant, but its not as if you can even look at the general situation at the Lane and say with any force "yeah, they are too good to go down".

I just dont know if Ramos is underperforming. Surely a stronger manager who knew English football better might have made a better fight of it so far? I mean how many times have we seen teams not really good enough for the Premier surviving? Plenty, but that's not happening at Spurs who are a team with players good enough for the premier, so things look mighty bleak.

IMO the board at Spurs will give Ramos two more games. If we loose the next two I think he's gone. And then....well, who knows.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The gap is only going to get bigger when we beat citeh tonight :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Spurs are deeply fooked.


Looking at the fixtures, even if you have a mini-revival I can see you on 13-15 points at Xmas having played 19 games.

Coming up in the next 10-11 games you have Arsenal away, Liverpool home, Man United home - all games where you wouldn't be expecting anything. Also, three away games over the crucial Xmas period - the way the players are currently playing they won't fancy getting anything from these games either.

That would leave it very tight to stay up even if you had a much better second half of the season. In fact, it might be too late already.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Wondermikie said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Spurs are deeply fooked.
> ...


I totally agree and that's no small part of my reasoning for saying what I say. With the exception of Chelski away where (fook knows how) we got a point, so far we have only played teams we should have been taking points from so really only far tougher tests lie ahead in this 1st half.

As of tonight we are 6 points adrift, and it seems potentially too late already.

If we get rid of Ramos the only manager I can see that would stand a chance of turning it around and who we MIGHT be able to prise away from his current post is Roy Keane, and I for one would welcome him as a replacement.

Other than that it seems the options are El-Tel or Keggy Keegle :-|


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You want that w****r things must be bad


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> You want that w****r things must be bad


Yeah, true, but at least he'd instill some heart and fight and pride in the team which it appears Ramos cant do.

Ramos reminds me of the legend of the emperor fidling whilst Rome burns all around him


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > You want that w****r things must be bad
> ...


you want JFK it was a whole different team out there tonight


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

well, I'm pleased to see the magpies finding some form and improvement, even if it does leave spurs further in the mire!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Last 2 games.....

Conceeded 3 penalties

Had 3 players sent off

Scored one goal which was off-side anyway, and let in 4.

Says it all really doesnt it [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Told you Joe was good! All you sceptical Geordies.. :roll:

The guy you really want is Terry Brown. Managing AFC Wimbledon, we're top of Conference South, having just destroyed the pre-season favourites Havant and Waterlooville (remember their FA Cup run last season?)

Tom


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

FAAAAAKIN 'ELL !!!!

HARRY REDKNAPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, I can go for that, and will be happy too if he can bring Tony Adams (yes I know even I cant beleive I'm saying that) as defensive coach!

Well, hats off of Levy, he's acted and, and done so swiftly, even if its his overall responsibilty we are in this postion in the first place.

I think, maybe, just maybe

"TOTTENHAM, WE'LL GET OUR TOTTENHAM BACK!"


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It a bloody disaster for Pompey. WTF is Storrey thinking letting 'arry go?

It wont be long before Crouch, Defoe, Campbell & James desert the team and Pompey go the same way as Southampton.

I know this aint going to be popular but I hope Spurs go down next May, 'arry's home is Pompey and I reckon he will come a cropper up at White Hart Lane.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> It a bloody disaster for Pompey. WTF is Storrey thinking letting 'arry go?
> 
> It wont be long before Crouch, Defoe, Campbell & James desert the team and Pompey go the same way as Southampton.
> 
> I know this aint going to be popular but I hope Spurs go down next May, 'arry's home is Pompey and I reckon he will come a cropper up at White Hart Lane.


I agree totally


----------



## tomchap81 (Feb 12, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> FAAAAAKIN 'ELL !!!!
> 
> HARRY REDKNAPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Levy should go. End of. He's a total muppet. Hope Jol has a huge smile on his face over all this. Think Ramos had to go though...

Tom


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tomchap81 said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > FAAAAAKIN 'ELL !!!!
> ...


I would have been happy to see him stay.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok new manager may help, but at some point questions have to be asked of the players, same problem at Newcastle, whilst I don't rate Rednapp if he bonds the players into a team then you might have a chance, we still live in hope.

Hull is a good example of football being a team game they don't have 11 individuals on the field so to speak, same change has happened at chelsea.

wonder what we will be saying after xmas :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, having ben at the game today I can say Spurs were much much better. They played like a team who had the big grey cloud over them lifted.

Having said that, Bentley is very short of fitness, Gomez is a total clown, and the defence looked shakey whenever the ball went in our area, but on the whole, a new manager has at least tepmporarily breathed some life and a little hope into the club.

Bolton were utter shyte tho, and offered little or nothing going forward. Just as well 'arry's first game was this lot and not a decent team!

Its still going to be a long hard fight to stay up and I'm under no illusions AT ALL


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wonder what we will be saying after xmas :?


Happy new year?



> Bolton were utter shyte tho, and offered little or nothing going forward. Just as well 'arry's first game was this lot and not a decent team!


Bolton came here to shut the game down and nothing else very poor team indeed.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > wonder what we will be saying after xmas :?
> ...


lets hope so, or drowning our sorrow [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


Tried that last night didn't work.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Well I never!!!!

Who saw the game against the Arse tonight?

Incredible.

70% of our points tally from the last 2 games!

Liverpool tis wekend, maybe a different story, but at least we can approach the game with our heads held high


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

What a turn around - keep the faith


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

*
Tried that last night didn't work.*

You just didn't try hard enough! :wink:


----------

